# Need help with polish translation



## Prantika Das (Nov 7, 2015)

Can some one please helpto translate and let me know what to fill in:
1.Nazwa i adres podmiotu kierującego
zapytanie oraz numer urządzenia
słuŜącego do automatyczneg:
2.Nazwisko rodowe(Translation:Famil Name)->Should I put my surname?
3.Nazwisko (w tym przybrane)(Translation:Surname Including Adoptive)->Is it different from the above one
4.Wskazanie postępowania, w związku z którym zachodzi potrzeba uzyskania informacji o osobie (Translation:Indication of the proceedings, in connection with which there is a need to obtain information about a person)->What should I fill here
5.Zakres danych, które mają być przedmiotem informacji o osobie(Translation:The scope of data that are to be the subject of information about a person)->What should I fill here
6.What is meant by below and what should I choose:
Rodzaj danych , które mają być przedmiotem informacji o osobie:****) 1. Kartoteka karna 2. Kartoteka nieletnich 3. Kartoteka osób pozbawionych wolności oraz poszukiwanych listem gończym


----------



## Sze100 (Oct 7, 2015)

1. Your name and address or your's company name and address
2. Your surname 
3. If you had changed your surname, you would have to write it here
4. The reason of asking about personal data
5. What information would you like to get
6. Choose one from the list

A) disciplinary file 
B) file of juveniles
C) file of criminals and wanted persons

Can I ask you why do you need that?


----------



## Prantika Das (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Thanks for the reply, i wanted to know this, so that if police verification is required post eoi, i need to file this as i was in poland


----------



## jessicahomes (Mar 29, 2016)

The best option is google translator. That is the quickest and simplest approach


----------



## gamelilgirl (Dec 18, 2016)

i thing bing is much better. heck skype can translate calls lol


----------



## J_Manicki (Mar 30, 2017)

Actually, 
You have this wrong, because

2.Nazwisko rodowe

is where you put the name your maiden/bacherlor's surname

3.Nazwisko

is where you put your current surname.

For now it's a little late, but still useful for some people


----------

